# SWGRS Vendors Pt.3 of 3!



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

We'll return to the show floor, and take a look at the eggliners running up and down this unique double helix from Hunter Railway Systems. I think somebody was asking about it? I believe the outer track is 8 ft. diameter, but you can use the father and son standing next to it to get your own sense of the size.












Hunter was offering a number of track and trestle configurations, including display trestles and test tracks. These three sizes of trestle & track could fit around your christmas tree.












Mark Johnson of Silver State Trains talks with a customer. Silver State specializes in live steam, and Mark is a strong supporter of the steam effort at SWGRS, and a sponsor here on MLS.












On the left is RLD Hobbies. I hadn't heard of them before, but apparently they do a lot of online & Ebay sales. On the right is Empire Builders, which does custom layout design & construction. I don't know if they did any clinics at SWGRS, but at past shows & conventions they've done demos of such things as roadbed construction and mountain building.














On the left is R&G Railroad Co. On the right is Western Diecast Cars.












Here's a couple of pix of Galloway Enterprises. They had almost an entire aisle at the show! On one side of the aisle they had bins full of hobby tools -- files, vises and the like. On the other side were engines and rolling stock.












We're going back to Eaglewings Ironcraft to look at this container crane. Doug C. noticed it at the corner of another picture in Vendors Pt.1, and asked about it. Carla (She Who Must Take Pictures) didn't actually take a picture of it at this show, so she dug up this one from our files. Doug (and anybody else interested) please note that the price posted is from the Denver convention in "09!












We'll jump back to the present with a few of SWMTP's favorites from vendors we've already covered. While we're at Eaglewings, here's a part of their display showing off their metal buildings_ and_ their great sihouette displays!












_Holly's Toys & Games_ is a new facade from Rainbow Ridge. That window display is designed to be accessible, so that you can change its contents -- a gimmick I've never seen before!












Here are a few close-ups showing the kind of detail Phil Bronner builds at Kern Valley. Yes, that's a box of cereal in the kitchen.












And the china settings are reproduced from authentic Pullman china patterns. (For those who follow this sort of thing, SWMTP believes that the pattern is the "Indian Tree without Tree" pattern as seen on 9" plates. So there.)












Here's an engine that I lust after -- Accucraft's Southern Pacific 'Slim Princess'. This 4-6-0 will be available in both live steam and electric versions, numbered as #8 or #9












Here's one of Aristocraft's latest versions of its RDC-3 -- painted in New York Central colors.












And a few more of USA Train's new advertising boxcar series --












That's about it. We didn't cover everybody -- the wooden train guy and the fabric people come to mind; and I'm sure there were others. I got a great deal on a Tiffany reefer from a fellow selling used equipment under the name of "Walt's Trains" -- but SWMTP didn't get a picture! So we'll end with this shot of a special Bachmann Trolley, and the wish that you get the choo-choo you wanted under your tree this Christmas!


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting the photos


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes Thanks for posting again Gary.

Who was the guy with the tresles that would go arond the xmas tree ? thats cool i might git one . does anyone have his #


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Nick 
There made by Hunter Railway systems. It's Ron Hunter and his wife. 
Not sure of the number off the top of my head but if you Google Hunter railway system its the first one. 
I think its hunterrailwaysystems.com 
Matt


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Matt.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice pics Gary/Carla.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

looks like I missed a really good event still next year will be their thanks for sharing caferacer


----------

